# Cicada killer wasp, its prey and burrow



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

This is an Eastern cicada killer wasp, Sphecius speciosus. The cicada was in the wasp's grasp when I did my duty with a can of foaming wasp killer. The hole on the left is the cicada killer's burrow. The wasp captures cicadas, which are several times the weight of the wasp, and drags them into the burrow, then lays eggs on the cicada. The wasp's stinger is a lengthy 1/4". 










I noticed the burrows a couple of weeks ago, and wasn't sure what they were. It took a while before I noticed the large wasps flying low to the ground. I am exterminating the wasps because I have read that they can infest a lawn, which I want to avoid. They do sting people, but only when provoked. My kids are on the lawn in bare feet often, so I am exercising my privileges at the top of the food chain. 

Anyone else ever see these things? Here's an article on the wasp. 

http://www.lafayette.edu/news.php/view/9437


----------



## localyahoo (May 28, 2009)

I had them in our flower beds last year and wasn't sure what they were besides some kind of burrowing wasp, but thanks for pointing them out. Sure was an interesting read.


----------



## Madduck98 (Apr 16, 2006)

Ran into quite a few of the about 3 weeks ago while at a job site. They were burrowing between the cracks in the customers drive way. Had np idea what they were till I goggled them. Pretty cool to see one flying with a cicada in its grasps. Seem to be pretty docile but I dont think I would want them around my kids either, Those things are huge! :SHOCKED:


----------



## Stiny357 (Nov 8, 2009)

We have them all over the power plant here in South Haven, they like to burrow in the sand dunes. We have to walk through them occasionally and I don't know of anyone ever getting stung by them. I still would not want them in my yard where the kids play though.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I had a couple in my yard, and thought they were some kind of exotic wasp. Called MSU extension, and the rep I spoke with quickly figured out from my description what they were. I killed them, because they are HUGE, and look very threatening, and I have kids and dogs. But in speaking with the MSU gal, I found out that they are very non-agreesive toward people, and rarely sting anyone; although they can definitely sting. 
They are cool insects, but they sure can make a mess out of a yard, quickly. They love to burrow in sandy soil. The burrows are as large around as my thumb. They are productive, too - they can make quite a few burrows in a day.


----------



## Richard Cranium (Feb 27, 2008)

They are also in the Ionia area. I have stood amongst them as they are flying in and out of their burrows and haven't oserved any agression. At first I thought they were Bald Faced hornets but figured it out rather quickly since I didn't get stung:SHOCKED:
A few years ago we were in College Park, MD for an Odyssey Of The Mind competition and it was "the year" for cicadas. There life cycle is approximately 17 years and that was the year. It was stated that an area the size of a football field could contain up to a million cicadas. They were everywhere. It was funny when you would see a cicada land on someone - they would do a "cicada dance", just jump around a freak out.
I get amused so easily


----------

